# Tube size in between 1632 ad 2040?



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Maybe this is a question for you latex tube shooters.

Is there a tubing size between 1632 and 2040? I am trying to find the magical set up for my 8mm steel and the 1632, while it gets the job done, has a noticeable arc. The 2040 is a bit heavy for it (kind of crazy, since it's so light).

Is there a hygiene latex? 3/16"

Anyone?


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Just cut the 2040 an inch longer than you normally would. You won't get as much power and then it might be ieal


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Metropolicity said:


> Maybe this is a question for you latex tube shooters.
> 
> Is there a tubing size between 1632 and 2040? I am trying to find the magical set up for my 8mm steel and the 1632, while it gets the job done, has a noticeable arc. The 2040 is a bit heavy for it (kind of crazy, since it's so light).
> 
> ...


I can't imagine with tubing of 1632, 2040, 1842, and 1745 you can't find what works for an 8mm. Having shot BBs with all the aforementioned I would think 8mm would be far easier to get the trajectory you want with all the tube choices.

Shortening or lengthening is the answer.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Try with adjusting your bandset. 1632-1745 offers infinite combinations either by themselves or in combination. .


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe this is a question for you latex tube shooters.
> ...


Ok, perhaps the better question, with all the collective knowledge here, what would be some of the ideal lengths for 8mm steel at say...40-42 draw (partial butterfly)?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Metropolicity said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > Metropolicity said:
> ...


Only you can answer that because only you know what will satisfy your personal magical desired results.


----------

